# Qld. Fish of a lifetime. Noosa, 09Dec12



## sunshiner

Participants: richmond, baptism, stormin, sunshiner, jaro, tarzan and brother Aden, corie, panno, gemini, salty, weeksie, redwood, lazybugger (AKFF)

One of those fantastic Noosa Yakkers days, today. A day that money couldn't buy!

It started early, seriously early. Even though I was down at the Middle Groyne carpark by 4:00am, I wasn't first there. Richmond and baptism were prepping in the dark.

From the top of the beach Richmond and I could just discern that the exit would be easy but the lights of stinkies heading out from the bar reminded us that care would be needed once we left the beach.

By the time we got back to the cars to grab our yaks stormin had arrived. Stormin, ever faithful, ever reliable, sand monster victim, with no fish as yet in the Record list, a totally enthusiastic Noosa Yakker, was about to have his big day. And he deserved it. Thoroughly.

Launch time, no problems. Still a bit dark, however. So I hung around out the back waiting for a bit more light before moving off. Out of the corner of one eye I noticed another yak coming out and took no notice until a radio call came from our coordinator, jaro. He was the yakker I just saw, and was a welcome and surprise addition to our line up today after an absence of several weeks in India. As I'd carried out his Noosa Yakkers duties during his absence I was doubly glad to see him back.

As the ambient light slowly improved I moved off, a few minutes behind others, with jaro not far behind. Of the hoped for flocks of terns there was no sign. This contrasted greatly with the situation described by dugout and tarzan yesterday, when there were terns "everywhere".

Most of us headed NE because that's where the spotties were yesterday, when dugout and tarzan found them in marginal sea conditions, at last. Progress was ploddingly slow as a NE chop placed continual two foot watery barriers in our path. There were no birds visible out there, where the sky was bright with the rising sun. So I headed more north toward Jew Shoal, a frequent attractor of predators. On this journey I was trolling a small black and silver Rapala, rigged with a short single strand wire trace.

Not far north of the three shark drum lines anchored off the headland and still 1.3 km from the Pinnacles at Jew Shoal this lure was seized and the scream, that delightful scream, of my Charter Special ratchet announced it. Yahoo! I knew this had to be a spotty mac despite the lack of visual signs of predator activity on the water. The 10kg mono line and short stiff rod made short work of this spotty. A quick gaff and he was tail first into the fishbox and then, very quickly back into the ocean as a quick flexing of that powerful body bounced him skywards again. Never mind, he was well hooked and the next time I delivered him into the fishbox he stayed there.









My first spotty mac of the summer

With great pleasure I announced this success on the VHF, not so much to brag but to tell my colleagues that the fish were here today.

Damage to the Rapala caused me to rerig so I chose the HLP in Qantas colours and resumed trolling, sticking with the plan to head for Jew Shoal.

By now, with better ambient light, everyone was starting to notice that terns were, in fact, clustering in small groups scattered over a wide area, including Jew Shoal. So that's where I headed for.

Then someone announced by radio that stormin was hooked up. I took a quick look around and saw him, with bent rod, only about two hundred metres south of me. Knowing that capture of a spotty mac would be an occasion for stormin I turned around to get a pic of him for his (future) grandchildren.

When I arrived he had the fish, a pretty good spotty, on the gaff, which was embedded nicely in the head, best place for it. A huge smile lit up his face. I could see that he was savouring the moment and I was happy to be there to record the event.









Stormin and his first spotty mac and his biggest ever fish at that moment (not for very long, however).

Bird activity at Jew Shoal was scattered and only once did I see clear evidence of mack attacks, when a bait ball formed briefly accompanied by several large splashes as the littlies were scattered by the biggies.

The sequence of events is now unclear, but announcements of other successes, or frustrations, now arrived via the VHF radio. Jaro got a spotty, and so did lazybugger. The action was scattered over a wide area from down near Hells Gates to up here at Jew Shoal. We had eyes on the water all over the place, freely passing useful information around.

Then jaro, who happened to be near stormin at the time, came up on the radio with the news that stormin was hooked up and was being towed north from the Jew Shoal centre. As towing a kayak is not commonly an ability of spotty macs, this piqued my interest. When, a couple of minutes later, jaro opined that this was truly a big fish that stormin was hooked up to I decided to head over to this action to try to get some useful and memorable pics. As usual, I trolled over to the general area of stormin's activity with the intention of stowing the fishing gear while using the camera.

There was stormin, about 150 metres away from me with a very bent rod and a wake forming behind his revo, which he was not pedalling. I was catching him slowly when my Charter Special screamed again with a very fast run. OK, change the plan, common in fishing, especially kayak fishing.

This fish was another spotty and a tougher fighter than my earlier fish, mainly because it was bigger.









Spotty mac #2.

This fish stowed, I returned to the original plan. Jaro had been relaying info by radio about stormin's battle and hanging around near stormin dispensing advice about how to fight this fish. Soon I was in position to take a few pics, and this about 30 minutes after stormin had hooked up.

Plainly the fish was tiring, but so was stormin. He was fighting the fish on a fairly long rod and a threadline reel, a combo which doesn't lend itself to putting hurt on a big fish, especially when the fish was holding at about 15-20m depth and refusing to give in. Typical of tuna, the rod tip showed the steady pulses as the fish's tail pushed it through the water.

None of us had yet seen the fish but jaro and I were calling it for a longtail, a fish which is among the toughest of fighters and relatively common up here.



















Eventually stormin started to make progress, grunting all the while and resting his right arm when possible as the fight had been a long one, the longest he'd ever endured. I was close by when stormin first saw the fish and identified it, correctly as it turned out. I was sceptical of the ID but he had it in view and I didn't. Then, quite suddenly he had the last few metres on the spool and the fish broke through the surface to reveal a large strap-like pectoral fin. Bugger me, his call was right, it is a yellowfin, I thought. The colours were magnificent, with flashing golden flanks and a glowing blue stripe from head to tail. I held my tongue and my breath as stormin readied the gaff for this, the most important gaff shot of his life.

Capture of a fish of this size from a kayak is no simple feat. You're alone and it's all down to you. Stormin rose to the occasion professionally. The gaff was carefully aimed and found its mark first time and the fish barely moved as its capturer lifted its head and part of its massive torso from the water. We were busy now. I passed him my tail rope, one of which I reckon stormin will always carry in future, and he looped it around that massive tail, securing the other end to something on the Revo's deck. Then he slid the fish onto his lap.









Kayak fish of a lifetime (as I reminded stormin later)









Sometime later, after the fish had stopped vibrating, stormin shoved it into the cockpit and I took this pic from over stormin's right shoulder.

Edited 12Dec12. Video and other pics in this separate post

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58591

We were four kilometres from the beach and bobbing around in the swell and chop so clearly the fish couldn't stay in the position in the above pic. Jaro and I rafted up with stormin's Revo; jaro's Viking Profish on the port side, my Stealth Supalite X on the starboard side and between the three of us we removed the lure, opened the forward hatch of the Revo, slid the fish in (tight fit), removed the tail rope and secured the hatch cover. Done. Now the Revo had a decidedly bow down attitude. Plan B was to stow the fish in my Supalite fishbox if the Revo hatch proved too small.

Stormin was keen to have another crack at the spotties and jaro and I were still relatively fresh so we now headed the 1.5 km or so over to where most of the other NYs had congregated. But action was noticeably slowing except that lazybugger scored a late spotty (his second ever and his second for today) near me so gets his pic in this TR.









Lazybugger and his spotty #2.

A general movement back to Middle Groyne started about now, as the air was starting to become uncomfortably warm and the cooling breeze was waning. We had just on 3.5 km to go and moved back at our own speed.

Beach pics









My larger spotty, 87cm, held by beach volunteer.









My two spotties on my Supalite deck.









Crowd control necessary (Noosa crowd)









Fetching lady with stormin's yellowfin









Stormin, triumphant, but knackered









The yellowfin, 109cm. New Noosa Yakkers Record!

Thanks for reading AKFFers. Tight lines.


----------



## Daveyak

A top report again sunshiner, and what a spectacular effort from Stormin. Well done, a great catch!


----------



## scater

Senbloodysational! That must have been like being attached to a goods train!


----------



## keza

Ah McCain .......

Excellent report as always and what great YF.
Congrats Stormin.


----------



## carnster

Well finally here it is top stuff NY's. Spotties, a stonker YFT and on the lures too. Love the over the head shot Norman, way to claim it. It really doesn't get much better than that.
Hope they continue for you guys. The bomb finally went off.
regards Chris.


----------



## BIGKEV

Wow Norman way to go!!

Remember that time I swum out and rescues your yak? Well, I really like yellowfin steaks.....


----------



## Bludymick

all the better to have a photographer record your first Yak monster
well done stormin
thats a bloody huge fish congrats
great report


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Yahoo! Congrats to all especially Norman - well deserved.


----------



## Squidder

Great fish everyone, but that YFT :shock: Those colours when they are still alive are something else. Magnificent stuff Norman


----------



## ant

A great read fellas and well done to all, days like that you remember forever. Lets hope there are many more  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## solatree

Great post as always Kev and some wonderful captures - Stormin's YFT and LB's first Spotties too. Gotta make you smile


----------



## ben123

Wow what an awesome day and awesome fish!! Well done guys!

I think it might be time I got my butt into gear and go have a fish with you guys


----------



## Guest

Well done on the fish boys. Hope they show up down here soon.


----------



## AJD

Well done Stormin - that yellowfin is an absolute horse! Great export as usual Kev and well done on your spotties.


----------



## bushwoodboy

Great stuff Stormin absolutely sensational catch.
Great report Kev, particularly like the photo of the kids with the tuna.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## clarkey

Well done fellas,looks like you had an awesome day.
Cheers for the read.


----------



## kayakone

nad97 said:


> Well done on the fish boys. Hope they show up down here soon.


Nup. Palmy's dead. There won't be one left after Kev and crew are finished. :shock:

:lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## carnster

kayakone said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on the fish boys. Hope they show up down here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Nup. Palmy's dead. There won't be one left after Kev and crew are finished. :shock:
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

There is always 2moro Trev, i live in hope. The tide is good in the morn, watch this space. ;-)


----------



## Beekeeper

Top toona, Norman... terrific PB! 8)

The other catches were great as well.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## lightly

top post.


----------



## youngfisho

Boys,

send those fish my way asap, Im in need of a proper fix. Nice YFT how did it cook up?

cheers

Andrew


----------



## Southerly

That is a damn fine fish from a yak, well done.


----------



## billpatt

Looks like more macks caught in 1 outing, then you guys caught the whole of last season :lol: .

Good work.


----------



## DennisT

Great Report Sunshiner - I am glad to hear that the guys did so well.

Congrats Stormin - Well Deserved.

I was very pleased to hear that Panno scored a couple - first fish caught on the yak out in the big blue  Nice work.


----------



## Dodge

Days like that are burnt into the memory, well done to all the blokes.


----------



## Davey G

Great stuff guys. A few spotty macks makes a nice change to the fishless trips over recent months, but that Yellowfin really takes it to a whole new level.

Great to see so many got out and most managed a feed of fish. Thanks to Kev for donating one of his fish to me (I was tied up with surf club commitments yesterday morning).

Lets hope the run of fish continues for a while


----------



## mackayaker

Great report, congrats to Norman an amazing catch!

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Outbacker73

First of all I'd like to thank sunshiner and jaro for being there for me during the fight and till the fish is secured in the front hatch of my revo. Things could have gone wrong with out you guys NY legends!!! Trying to respond last night on my phone while at work but had a bad signal. Woke up today with a very sore arm but not really complaining  Some of the fish went straight on the grill after cleaning it invited few friends so i can brag about it lol.


----------



## Outbacker73

Cheers 
Norman (stormin)


----------



## Outbacker73

pic taken from my chest cam


----------



## rollerboy

That's some pretty fine fish you have up there, nice work guys.


----------



## Stevie

I want to live in QLD.

Nice fish boys


----------



## Sibbo

Awesome stuff gents! Great report Sunshiner. I recall some great sessions on the spotty's from the stinker when I was growing up - I wish I still lived in the sunshine state  .

That yellowfin is a real stonker. Congrats.


----------



## anselmo

In a week of YFT captures ...

http://www.moldychum.com/home-old/2012/ ... o-the.html

Suspected to be the largest YFT landed on rod and reel

Stormin's was more worthy ...


----------



## kayakone

anselmo said:


> In a week of YFT captures ...
> 
> http://www.moldychum.com/home-old/2012/ ... o-the.html
> 
> Suspected to be the largest YFT landed on rod and reel
> 
> Stormin's was more worthy ...


Thanks Nick
Lucky Norman didn't hook that! Otherwise he'd still be fighting it, be halfway to Vanuatu, and guess what? The support crew would have long dropped away. :shock: :lol:

trev


----------



## Outbacker73

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a week of YFT captures ...
> 
> http://www.moldychum.com/home-old/2012/ ... o-the.html
> 
> Suspected to be the largest YFT landed on rod and reel
> 
> Stormin's was more worthy ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nick
> Lucky Norman didn't hook that! Otherwise he'd still be fighting it, be halfway to Vanuatu, and guess what? The support crew would have long dropped away. :shock: :lol:
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick and Trev,

It took me about 40min to land my YFT and my arm are still sore. Lucky me i got sunshiner and jaro for support. Fish that big? nah it wont fit inside my revo. lol

Cheers 
Norman (stormin)


----------



## Zed

Woo-HOOO!
This is one great photo! No denying the species:


>


----------



## RacingDan

This thread is truly amazing. Well done guys. Spent the day at work dreaming about such a catch! That YFT is a cracker.


----------



## sunshiner

Bertros said:


> Incredible captures all round, but Stormin takes the cake. That is one seriously good looking fish and he did well to keep his cool when it came to the end. I reckon he'll be sleeping like a baby tonight with some pretty damn good dreams to keep him company. 8)


Actually, Matt, that brings up a point worth mentioning. Norman works night shifts and I wouldn't be surprised if he'd come straight from work that morning or gone to work that night, or both. He's a tenacious character which is one of the reasons he's so highly regarded among Noosa Yakkers. Always comes back for more, even after being gobbled up by the sand monster.

Kev


----------



## gibsoni

Well done Norman, congratulations and thanks Kev for the report. A great read as always.

So, how heavy was this YFT?

Iain.


----------



## Outbacker73

gibsoni said:


> Well done Norman, congratulations and thanks Kev for the report. A great read as always.
> 
> So, how heavy was this YFT?
> 
> Iain.


Thanks lain. Didn't get the chance of weighing it as I'm so excited to get home and tell the kids that I finally caught a fish. But my daughter wouldn't believe me she said I bet sunshiner gave you his fish again! Also want to get some sleep before goin to work that night which didn't happened.

Cheers
Norman (stormin)


----------



## sunshiner

youngfisho said:


> Boys, send those fish my way asap, Im in need of a proper fix. Nice YFT how did it cook up? cheers
> Andrew


G'day Andrew

How's it going up there at Bundy? Stormin's a busy guy right now (works 12 hour shifts, sometimes day, sometimes night). I asked him yesterday how the YFT went as food and his opinion was that it was "fantastic". I'm not surprised because I got one earlier this year, smaller than Norman's (isn't everyone's?) and we actually cut a chunk off it on the beach and ate it right then and there, raw. I couldn't believe how delicious it was. It cooks up really well also, as attested to by my wife, who is notoriously picky about fish eating quality.

Got yourself a Bargara longtail yet?

Kev


----------



## sunshiner

billpatt said:


> Looks like more macks caught in 1 outing, then you guys caught the whole of last season :lol: .
> 
> Good work.


You're right, Bill. Last season was notable for the absence of mackerel in general, but the proliferation of longtails sort of made up for it. For the last two months there have been huge schools of anchovies just happily living in the bay and ocean just offshore and feeding without significant harassment. Having noted and reported on these fish during that period we were pretty sure the macks would turn up eventually and they did, last Friday/Saturday. Noosa Yakkers members got into spotties on Sat, Sun, Mon, and then the wind got up to 25 knots and put an end to the fun. But it looks like Sunday is going to be good.

Kev


----------



## granpop

Well done all - great catch Stormin. Colour me green 

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX1Kr8QAAAKdgGAgABAgAAICiIAgACIDQeoQAwhrVLDjTxdyRThQkH1Kr8Q=


----------



## brant78

That is such a cracker report and the tuna is unreal. That is what kayak fishing dreams are made of!
Congrats.


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a week of YFT captures ...
> 
> http://www.moldychum.com/home-old/2012/ ... o-the.html
> 
> Suspected to be the largest YFT landed on rod and reel
> 
> Stormin's was more worthy ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nick
> Lucky Norman didn't hook that! Otherwise he'd still be fighting it, be halfway to Vanuatu, and guess what? The support crew would have long dropped away. :shock: :lol:
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

he needs a support crew like this










link: http://www.moldychum.com/home-old/2012/ ... ition.html


----------

